# Shrimp Croquettes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2013)

The shrimp burger inspired me to try something I've never made before, or even heard of.  I did a quick Google search and found recipes for shrimp croquettes.  One looked promising.  They all had roux, milk, panko readcrumbs, and shrimp in common.  I picked the promising one, and modified it a bit.  The croquettes came out wonderful, and were a big hit at our work-potluck today.  These would be especially good served with buttered rice, lite-soy sauce, or a stir fry.  Here's how they are made.

Ingredients:
3 lbs. uncooked shrimp
1 cup flour
3/4 cup butter
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 tbs. Old Bay seasoning
1 large egg yolk
2 cups panko bread crumbs
cooking oil

Finely cut the shrimp.  Add the butter to the frying pan and turn to medium high heat.  Combine the flour and salt with the butter and stir for 2 minutes.  Add the Old Bay Seasoning, and garlic.  Whisk in 1/2 cup regular bread crumbs.

When the butter just starts to sizzle a little, add the flour and stir to combine.  Slowly add the milk, while stirring until a smooth paste forms.  Remove from the heat and set aside.  

Add 2 tbs. of butter to a second frying pan and add half the shrimp.  Cover and cook until the shrimp turn pink.  Remove the cooked shrimp and pan juices to the sauce with the sauce.  Repeat with the remaining shrimp.   Stir in the egg and garlic.  Let cool so that you can handle the stiff mixture.  If it's too runny, add a couple tablespoons of all purpose flour to stiffen it a little.  But remember, the paste has to be sticky.

Heat the oil over medium high heat until fragrant.  Take the shrimp paste and roll into into a 1 inch ball.  Roll the ball in the panko bread crumbs, and place the coated shrimp ball into the hot oil.  While it's cooking, do the same until the pan is nearly full of cooking shrimp balls.  Brown on all sides, and remove to paper-towel lined cookie sheet.  Serve with rice, or stir fry, and shrimp cocktail sauce.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks, Chief!  These sound good!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you!  Those sound amazing!!


----------



## Soma (Nov 1, 2013)

Chief: it does sound good, I love croquettes of any kind - usually make salmon ones using canned salmon..... although 1 cup flour to 1 cup milk + breadcrumbs sounds like a pretty thick mixture.
Let us know how it turns out?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 1, 2013)

Soma said:


> Chief: it does sound good, I love croquettes of any kind - usually make salmon ones using canned salmon..... although 1 cup flour to 1 cup milk + breadcrumbs sounds like a pretty thick mixture.
> Let us know how it turns out?



In his post, he said they were a big hit at the office. Guess they were pretty good.


----------

